# Our Garage



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello,

Here is a couple of views of our garage.
It is 30x60 1st floor and 30x30 on the 2nd floor. 
We had it built 3 years ago.


Don


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Now that is one GREAT looking garage. What's upstairs? Any inside pics? More details....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice building!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I am jealous....:dancingfo 
Rodster


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats nice plenty of room in that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice looking garage.:thumbsup:


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Now that is one GREAT looking garage. What's upstairs? Any inside pics? More details.... *


Hi Greg,

The 2nd. Floor is parts storage for my cars, trucks, Dirt bikes and other misc stuff.

The 1st floor has a 29 Chevy 1-1/2 T truck, 66 IHC 3/4 T truck and 2 70 Chevelle’s that are all waiting for restoration. The 2 Chevelle’s are for each of my son's, they are 2 1/2 and 4 mo. I figured in 15 years they would be really hard to find. I also have a 70 Chevelle SS that I bought when I was 17. They ARE NOT getting it until I'm gone. With all those + the tractor a Fork lift and 2 daily drivers along with tool boxes and benches it does not leave much to sweep! 
It has a 100-amp sub panel and we used 2 Mercury Vapor parking lot lights for the 1st floor. It's daylight all the time. The 2nd floor has 2 8' tube lights.
The wood was milled 5 miles away from local trees, before they put it up they stained it all inside and out with 25 gallons of Cabot Stain and put it in a dryer, it was a little extra but well worth it in the long run. After they cut it only the ends of the boards had to stained by hand. 
I will try to put more pic's up of the inside, I wish they had folders that we could put pictures in; It is a pain attaching one at a time.

Also thanks to the rest of you for the complements. 

I worked outside 30+ years at my parent’s house with no garage and paid for storage for all my parts. This is a dream come true, thanks to a very special and understanding wife!


Regards, Don


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow don.. what a garage... do you have another entrance to get to the 2nd floor on the other end... that is beautiful... 


post a pic of your chevelles when you get a sec..


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow don.. what a garage... do you have another entrance to get to the 2nd floor on the other end... that is beautiful...
> 
> 
> post a pic of your chevelles when you get a sec.. *


Hi John,

The 2nd floor has a double 4’ door on the back with a deck and a ramp for access; the ramp goes off the side so I can also back up the pickup truck and use the deck as a loading dock.

Here is the 3 Chevelle’s, 1 SS and 2 Malibu’s, 1st Green one is my SS-396 I finished a body off resto on it in 1987. The middle one I bought for 100.00 a couple of years ago. It needs a lot of work. The last one I bought in 1990 for 50.00. The previous owner did the brakes themselves and put all the primary shoes on the left and secondary shoes on the right. They were stopped for running a light in town (guess why!) I know the station that got the call to tow it. They told him to junk it so I paid for the tow!! I drove it for 8 years after correctly installing the brake shoes. It also needs much work now. 
Before I got my permit to drive in 1975 I had a choice of a 61 Falcon or a 63 bug, which ever one I kept running was what I drove, 2 years later I bought the SS and as you see I appreciated enough to keep it alive! I hope this method will work for my boy’s as well.


Don


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=64975>

nice cars.. so 2 floors thats awesome its about a 6 car garage then.. looks great


sj

Hey jody, now you have a 3rd one to be jealous of...:furious: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> [B
> sj
> 
> Hey jody, now you have a 3rd one to be jealous of...:furious: :lmao: [/B]


Yea this one goes to the top of the list Don I'm glad to see your keeping a few parts of auto history for your kids. Nice SS396 by the way.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Yea this one goes to the top of the list: *



Mine too... excellent the way you use the landscaping to your advantage and get a second floor..


----------

